# phillips series 1 image ptv100 hdr212 in need of:



## sdh1230 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in need of an HDR212 image I think (whatever image will work for a series 1 ptv100 phillips).

PM Me please
thanks

Phillips SA 2.0.1 Phillips_HDR112_2.0.1
Phillips SA 3.0 Phillips_HDR112_3.0
Phillips SA 2.0.1 Phillips_HDR212_2.0.1
Phillips SA 1.3 Phillips_HDR312_1.3
Phillips SA 2.0.1 Phillips_HDR312_2.01


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

sdh1230 said:


> I am in need of an HDR212 image I think (whatever image will work for a series 1 ptv100 phillips).
> 
> PM Me please
> thanks
> ...


You can purchase Instantcake from DVRupgrade.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1

Easy to install on any size disk.


----------

